# Quelle application pour comparer 2 photos côte à côte ?



## Lolo43d (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Lors de mes voyages, il m'arrive régulièrement de prendre une photo en double lorsque la météo n'est pas très lumineuse ou en soirée par exemple. En effet, dans ces conditions et après comparaison, 1 des 2 photos est alors souvent mieux nette.

Par conséquent, je voulais savoir si une application sous iOs (ou macOs d'ailleurs) proposait une vue comparative de 2 photos côte à côte permettant de se déplacer et zoomer dans les photos afin de choisir la meilleure ?
A la manière de la vue comparative sous LightRoom par exemple : https://www.libellules.ch/dotclear/...room-Comment-comparer-deux-photos-côte-à-côte

Petite précision : je cherche une application étant compatible avec le "HEIF".

Merci par avance


----------



## roquebrune (2 Octobre 2019)

Sous OS X ou iPadOS tu peux ouvrir deux fenêtres côte à côte


----------



## CGo78 (5 Octobre 2019)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Lors de mes voyages, il m'arrive régulièrement de prendre une photo en double lorsque la météo n'est pas très lumineuse ou en soirée par exemple. En effet, dans ces conditions et après comparaison, 1 des 2 photos est alors souvent mieux nette.
> 
> ...



J’utilise pour ma part TwinViewer. Interface un peu obsolète mais me donne satisfaction...
Bien à toi.


----------

